# New Extreme--pen lathe



## Gary Max (Feb 8, 2005)

After months of work--buying parts--hunting for that Right motor.
She is done. Fed-ex dropped off the last parts today--they came from Lee Valley--(real nice folks)
Motor is a Dayton 1/4 hp Dc with variable drive control
I went with the 7 inch tool rest as well.
As soon as I get the other projects that I am building done I am going to spend some time with my new lathe.
We ain't going to talk about how much money you can drop on these lathes-- I also have the metal lathe parts for the lathe.


----------



## txbob (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice machine Gary! I like the variable speed control. Guess I'll just have to come try it out for myself.
Keep on turning,
Bob S.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Feb 8, 2005)

Looking at that motor and controller in size compared to the lathe... you would give Tim Allen a run for his money!!

Looks great.  Can't wait to see it's output.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Feb 8, 2005)

That is one sweet looking machine. Can't wait to find out how she works for you. ( Now thats a steady rest)


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 8, 2005)

Bob-- the shop is always open.
Lou--Those motors are bigggg Bucks--it's really hard to beleive how much they cost new---I bought this one used and had to replace the brushes.
Gregory---Right now I am so far behind that it ain't funny---heck the White bass will be running in about 6 weeks. The shop closes for that.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Feb 8, 2005)

> you would give Tim Allen a run for his money!!



MORE POWER!! HARRRRRR!


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 8, 2005)

Gary,
Nice lathe, good luck with it...[]


----------



## tipusnr (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice, but wouldn't fit in my shop!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

That is neat!
Where does one start on a project like that?
One observation.
I would be lost without the hand wheels and with the belt on teh left hand side I would always be grabbing it.
Not making any comment about guard or no guard.
If you can build a tool like that I figure you have a plan to deal or not deal with it.
Just wondering about the lack of a hand wheel.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 9, 2005)

Eaglesc---this got started because I ran into a gal who had spent $600.00 on the lathe. She spent the bucks for the lathe and started buying other stuff that everyone told her she needed. She even bought things that did not fit the lathe. After blowing all that money she could not get it to work---Duh--she had the wrong parts---even bought the wrong pully sizes.
There are things I like less than the fact that it aint got handwheels.
I may have to build a better ---LIVE Center----what a joke.
Their live center floats inside a shaft. No Bearings.
My real neat 7 inch tool rest. Takes way to long to set up. It has way to many parts.
But I really think that for demo's at a show it will work great.


----------



## Fred in NC (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice setup, Gary!   

For portable setup, having the motor and controller under the table, and out of sight, would make it cleaner and easier to watch your demo. Also easier to carry.  That is what I did with my Jet Mini.


----------



## dougle40 (Feb 9, 2005)

That looks a lot like the "Tiag" lathe that Lee Valley sells . The one and only course that I took on pen making was done on one of these lathes and it was a dream to work on . Here's the link to Lee Valley's Tiag lathe .
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=43104&cat=1,330,50260&ap=1


----------



## Gary (Feb 9, 2005)

It looks like some thought went into that.


----------



## Darley (Feb 9, 2005)

Excellent Garry you done a good cleaning work to this litle baby .

Serge


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 10, 2005)

Ok FredNC--them's fightin words. I just got the thing running and you have to come along with a better way to build the darn thing.
I did get to use it today. I am trying to get 20 Freedon Project Pens done. Once I get them in the mail----I am going to rebulid the lathe.


----------

